# Another LED spotlight project



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

I found a great HOWTO for making LED spotlights today. They use 64 16000mcd LEDs to make a bike light that is brighter than a car headlight, but this method could be adapted for UV LEDs or whatever ultrabrights you can find. The guy that came up with this project waterproofed it by casting the LEDs in resin.

How to build a 1,024,000 mcd portable light


----------

